# Seeking a medical billing coding position or internship



## nphillips1983

Nicole E. Phillips
11 Howard Street | Smithfield, Rhode Island, 02917 | 401-871-8105 | NPhillips1983@gmail.com
OBJECTIVE:  Medical Insurance Biller
EDUCATION:
ALLEN SCHOOL, Phoenix, AZ				                                       Graduation: March 2013
Medical Insurance Billing & Coding, Diploma Obtained, GPA: 3.0

Pilgrim High School, Warwick, RI						             Graduated: June 2001
High School Diploma GPA:4.0

QUALIFICATIONS:

Health Information Management	                    
Medical Terminology
Knowledge of ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS  
HIPPA Law education               
Interpersonal Communication for Health Professionals
Filing Systems Management
Medisoft version 16 software
Medical Law and Ethics

Medical Insurance Billing and Coding

ACTIVITIES & AWARDS:
AHIMA-American Health Information management associations- Member since 2012
AAPC- America Academy of Professional Coders-Member since 2012
Account Services Representative â€œTop Sellerâ€� Award 2008 and 2009-achived most revenue sales in the department
Cox Communications, West Warwick, R.I.
Account Services Representative â€œTop Collectorâ€� Award 2008 and 2009- Cox Communications, West Warwick, R.I

EXPERIENCE:
Rhode Island Department of Children Youth and Families	                        November 2008 â€“ December 2012
Foster Parent
•	Assisted in the reunification process with children and their families
•	Supervised visitation with children and their families
•	Transported children to and from appointments 
•	Provided a safe nurturing environment for children to thrive
•	Assisted social workers with the well-being of the children in my care
•	Remained tolerant and understanding especially with children, people with disadvantages and addictions

Cox Communications, West Warwick, RI                                                              February 2007 â€“ July 2009
Account Services Representative, Billing Department
•	Collections-set up payment arrangements-made collection calls
•	Billing-explained and added services to billing to ensure proper charges on account
•	Sales- upselling customers additional services- explaining the benefits of the products
•	Retention- Assisted customers with the benefits of not canceling services
•	Refunds and credits

SKILLS:
•	Microsoft word, Microsoft office, Windows 7, Vista, Adobe, E-mail, Multi-phone line, PowerPoint


----------



## cathleenmcvay

*Seeking a Medical Billing Coding Position or Internship*

I am a new graduate from Allen School Online , I am seeking a Medical Billing Coding Position or Internship within the Gulf Shores or Mobile Alabama area. If anyone knows of any opportunities please contact me at cathleenmcvay@yahoo.com.


----------



## djcolucci@msn.com

*Internship*

Does anyone know if there is any medical billing and coding job internships in the area of Conshohocken, PA or Plymouth Meeting, PA or Blue Bell, Pa.  I want to be able to get the experience and been having a tough time finding a job.

Please contact me at djcolucci@msn.com


----------

